# Getting a job



## Lynn Demos (Nov 7, 2010)

I just graduated with a degree in billing and coding, got my CPC-A and CCA certifications, and am taking the AAPC course to remove my apprenticeship status. I have applied to over 100 jobs, unfortunately they all require experiance. How can I get started in this field, any suggestions?  Lynn


----------



## jnieder (Nov 7, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## Ghazala (Nov 8, 2010)

hi, I'm in Reisterstown MD and going through the same thing! Anyone has any ideas for help?


----------



## Mangoland1@aol.com (Nov 8, 2010)

I am in Ft. Lauderdale and am going through the same.  Need help getting experience to remove the "A"
Kim


----------



## Mangoland1@aol.com (Nov 8, 2010)

How is the course on removing the "A"?
Kim in Ft Lauderdale


----------



## RHardy (Nov 9, 2010)

*Getting a Job*

My best suggestion would be to apply for jobs with exposure to coding, such as medical records clerk, receptionist, or data (charge) entry.  Get to know and work with the coders to learn as much as you can.  It won't be your dream job, but you will get a foot in the door.


----------



## jenelle1234 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Trying to get my foot in the door*

I'm trying to get my foot in the door.   Medical temp jobs are also a good way to get in.  That way you can get experience and decide if the company is right for you.

I thought about the program to remove the "A".  Out of money.  

Also concentrating on the Xtern Program to get experience.  No pay, but not finding anything else.

Problem:  I'm in Portland, Oregon.  No companies close by.  AAPC says you can talk to companies about joining.

Anybody had experience with this?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## elsagant (Nov 9, 2010)

I am in the same situation as you.  No any luck for a CPC-A with no experience.  Guess just have to keep on trying to apply and apply.....


----------



## gfrancis (Nov 9, 2010)

Ghazala said:


> hi, I'm in Reisterstown MD and going through the same thing! Anyone has any ideas for help?



"Healthcare Service Partners is a full service practice management company. We are currently providing medical billing services, remote patient scheduling, provider office administrative support, insurance contracting, provider credentialing and accounting support to our clients. Anticipating the addition of a large client, we are looking for a full-time Patient Account Representative. This position will initially be involved with all aspects of medical billing and the following of patient's accounts. They will be trained on the Allscripts Practice Management software, which includes both patient scheduling and the billing cycle.

We are located in Frederick, MD, with easy access to major interstates.

Rhonda Viola

5115 Pegasus Court, Suite M
Frederick, MD 21704
240.397.7003 PHONE
301.668.7008 FAX
RViola@hspmd.com


----------



## pramey2007 (Nov 11, 2010)

Same problem in Georgia .......Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Ghazala (Nov 11, 2010)

About the jobs like medical records clerk, and receptionist, that does not count in experience as in medical coding, does it? Will working a job like that, remove my "A"?


----------



## rfweissman (Nov 11, 2010)

Same problem here.  I live in Los Angeles in the middle of numerous large physicians groups and hospitals.  I have 3 years medical billing and insurance follow-up experience and passed CPC exam August this year.  I've applied to every job I can, but everyone wants coding experience.  I'm now expanding my job search to billing positions with organizations that also do coding in the hope that I will be able to get coding experience and remove the A from CPC-A.  Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Collette  (Nov 11, 2010)

*CPC-A also looking for a job in NE PA*

I am in the same positon with my CPC-A in Northeast PA.  I have applied and no luck everyone wants experience but aren't willing to give me a chance.  The project x-tern would be great except its over 2 hours away. I had to put coding on hold to work in a full time retail position to pay the bills.   Anyone suggestion????????????


----------



## laureenj (Nov 11, 2010)

*I Feel Your Pain*

My heart goes out to everyone - especially in this economy.  There is a shortage of coders yet new coders are having trouble getting in the door.  All I can say is hang in there - it is like any other field when you have no experience. You have to keep looking every day and not give up.

Here is an article that may help.

http://www.codingcertification.org/...-got-my-medical-coding-certification-now-what


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Nov 12, 2010)

*Cpc-a*

Make a few copies of your resume and hit every hospital, clinic, doctor's office, and the diagnostic centers. Ask to see the hiring manager or make an appointment. Give them a copy of your resume and tell them your dilemma and ask them if they can help you with a job as a medical records, data entry, dietary aide, patient admissions and if they say nothing available right now, ask if they will allow you to be an Intern. You have a better chance to get hired in the future if you work there free as an Intern. Prove yourself as a good hard worker, on time, and eager to learn. I wish you all the best of luck. Just be a little patient, I think it will get better by early next year. So Intern for a few months. Take a CPC-H, E/M workshops, etc. Make yourself look good to those employers.

Sincerely,

Emmie Gouvisis


----------



## NMartin (Nov 12, 2010)

*My thoughts*

I am just finishing my externship and preparing for my CPC-A certification test. I guess it can be hard starting out, but we have to remember, everyone started out the same way! If SO many others can make it, so can we. Just gotta keep truckin' and never give up on yourself!


----------



## Ghazala (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been trying and trying and trying but i cant even get an intern position anywhere...I have said over and over that i would work for free but no luck...


----------

